# any suggestion for a rpg game?



## huxley (Jun 21, 2006)

i liked final fantasy 7,  i realy injoyed ff9 ,  and there was this rpg game on play station 1  the legend of the dragoon,


----------



## Esioul (Jun 21, 2006)

Morrowind (PC) is pretty good for an RPG, although it takes ages. Knights of the Old Republic (PC) is pretty good too.


----------



## Alurny (Jun 21, 2006)

Breath of fire series! I really liked these games! Oh and kingdom hearts, star ocean... Yeah there are loads!


----------



## kyektulu (Jun 21, 2006)

*Yeah I agree Breath of fire for ps1 is top!

Check out Balders gate 2 for PC.

For PS2 I have 2 suggestions of fairly recent games that are great.

Shadow Hearts 2, Covenant 

Dark Chronicle.*


----------



## huxley (Jun 23, 2006)

where is a good place to download video games that work good,and what is the type of file to look for is it zip or .exe   ?


----------



## star.torturer (Jun 23, 2006)

RPG? got no idea what is the best.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 23, 2006)

If you want to go old school...check out Shadowrun and Wormwood. 

Thats like, pre-rpg computer games old. Dice and the like. You actually had to  think about it. I weep for the old days.


----------



## Wiggum (Jun 25, 2006)

Any PS2 recs?


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 25, 2006)

huxley said:
			
		

> where is a good place to download video games that work good,and what is the type of file to look for is it zip or .exe ?



You should just buy them.


----------



## McMurphy (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree:  buying the games is the way to go...certainly for newer games.  If nothing else, downloading workable, bug-free games are real pains in the butt.  

Sidenote:  I remember the SNES game "Shadowrun."  Great game.


----------



## bendoran (Jun 26, 2006)

chronotrigger on snes was sublime


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jun 26, 2006)

my girlfriend is loving dragon quest at the mintue on ps2 story of the cursed king or something


----------



## Mouse (Jun 26, 2006)

The Bard's Tale is really funny!


----------



## genisis2 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mouse said:
			
		

> The Bard's Tale is really funny!


 i agree except I had a hard time with controls


----------



## Wiggum (Jun 27, 2006)

Bard's Tale was enjoyable, but not great.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm obsessed with The Bard's Tale at the mo, love all the songs in it! I'm stuck now though, trying to kill Fnarf!


----------



## kyektulu (Jun 27, 2006)

*I bought bards tale when it came out, I still havnt played it tho, been too busy.*


----------



## Snowdog (Jun 27, 2006)

The Bard's Tale (the original) still rates as one of the best three RPGs I've played. I never did buy the remake because of the poor reviews.


----------



## Thunderchild (Jun 28, 2006)

Keep an eye out for a game called Titans quest, its not out yet but it should be good


----------



## huxley (Jun 30, 2006)

what are games that closely resembles final fantasy? 
like the game play


----------

